# New from Australia



## Mick Downunder (Jun 8, 2007)

G'day all. Recent convert to archery after being a shooter all my life. I live about 200 yards from the Pacific and even closer to a saltwater lake. I like to fish and hunt and play cricket. Haven't shot an animal with my bow yet, but am a new member of a 3d club. Hope to hunt pigs and rusa deer when I'm happy with my accuracy. You can bet I'll have plenty of questions. Cheers, Mick.


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, And Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

Welcome Mick great to see another Ozzy on the site.

:darkbeer:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

hello


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2006)

Cheers, welcome aboard


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Devil Dog (Feb 20, 2007)

:welcome: From Utah USA


----------



## sues (Apr 25, 2007)

*HI Mick*

Good a mate have fun on achery talk.












Mick Downunder said:


> G'day all. Recent convert to archery after being a shooter all my life. I live about 200 yards from the Pacific and even closer to a saltwater lake. I like to fish and hunt and play cricket. Haven't shot an animal with my bow yet, but am a new member of a 3d club. Hope to hunt pigs and rusa deer when I'm happy with my accuracy. You can bet I'll have plenty of questions. Cheers, Mick.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: G'day and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Mick. Have fun here.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

:welcome: to AT!

Is that like Mick the crocodile hunter?


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

Hello and welcome.


----------

